# Just some price opinions please



## Tookey (Jul 14, 2020)

Link is to a TIG welded aluminium weather proof lockable roof box. To be honest I am really struggling to determine whether this is a fair price or rather expensive 

http://www.metallicsuk.com/aluminium-boxes/land-rover-aluminium-roof-rack-box


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 14, 2020)

Nooooo way,sheet of alloy £80 fold and rivet or weld,or go grp,maybe i should start making these things.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Nooooo way,sheet of alloy £80 fold and rivet or weld,or go grp,maybe i should start making these things.


I have no metal working experience or tools/kit and don't intend to buy any for a one off project (I prefer wood). There is a small metal works in town that will do bespoke small stuff so I will also pop into them for a price.


----------



## witzend (Jul 14, 2020)

Your price compares with the fiber glass ones on ebay. Getting one made will it be weather proof. How about keeping your eyes open for a s/h one


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 14, 2020)

It's a nice tidy box, we love a tidy box....

It would be expensive to be made as a one off, interested to hear what your local place says


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 14, 2020)

wrong thread opps.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 14, 2020)

witzend said:


> Your price compares with the fiber glass ones on ebay. Getting one made will it be weather proof. How about keeping your eyes open for a s/h one


will definitely keep eye out for s/h as I am not in a rush. Quite simply its one of those products that if like me you don't know the costs of materials and the skill levels involved in manufacturing its really hard to know its value. It will be storage for kit and spares, such as a jack, belts, tow rope etc stuff I really don't want nicked if I am in Kazakhstan!!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 14, 2020)

Better to have a underslung alloy box out of sight.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 15, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Better to have a underslung alloy box out of sight.


Ground clearance is a priority, I'm looking to move the under slung spare wheel


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 15, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Ground clearance is a priority, I'm looking to move the under slung spare wheel


I have mine on me bum


----------



## Tookey (Jul 15, 2020)

A quick search and some very rough maths looks like just the Aluminium at 3mm thick to be £130-£150. The box in the link doesn't state thickness so that's a question to ask them.


----------



## r4dent (Jul 15, 2020)

You could get a trailer for less.  More capacity and it doesn't count towards the payload or raise the centre of gravity.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know how much a box costs to make or material price, but .... The two optional accessories - the piano hinge and the gas strut - seem pretty pricey for the typical price you pay for those elsewhere so it does make me wonder on the price of the box itself?


----------



## Tookey (Jul 15, 2020)

r4dent said:


> You could get a trailer for less.  More capacity and it doesn't count towards the payload or raise the centre of gravity.


Good points and the centre of gravity is playing on my mind tbh. Not getting a trailer but appreciate the idea


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't think it is a rip of price  .taking in to account the cost of the machine tools to set up making the boxes ,


----------



## ricc (Jul 15, 2020)

compared to a plastic roof box in halfords its a bargain.


----------



## QFour (Jul 15, 2020)

What stops the water getting in. There are no seals on the box so water will get in. Roof box from Halfords will have weather seals. How much does the box weigh and how are you going to mount it. How much payload do you have. Have you weighed it with all your stuff in, this includes you and any other passengers + water, fuel and food. What are your axle weight limits.


----------



## r4dent (Jul 15, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Good points and the centre of gravity is playing on my mind tbh.



Sorry, I know I introduced CoG into the thread but, now I've done the math, I think it is a red herring.
Looking at the picture of your van, every 100 kg that you put in the box raises the  CoG by about an inch.  

It will, of course, reduce your available payload. 


Remember the Top Gear double deck cars


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 15, 2020)

QFour said:


> What stops the water getting in. There are no seals on the box so water will get in. Roof box from Halfords will have weather seals. How much does the box weigh and how are you going to mount it. How much payload do you have. Have you weighed it with all your stuff in, this includes you and any other passengers + water, fuel and food. What are your axle weight limits.


It has seals, the box edge is folded to go up into the lid. If it is of a  reasonable thickness then its a decent price. A one off  will be very costly.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 15, 2020)

r4dent said:


> Sorry, I know I introduced CoG into the thread but, now I've done the math, I think it is a red herring.
> Looking at the picture of your van, every 100 kg that you put in the box raises the  CoG by about an inch.
> 
> It will, of course, reduce your available payload.
> ...



Thanks for taking interest with regards to CoG, I am completely unsure how you arrived at those figures but they are reassuring, but it is already a tippy/top heavy camper. The track width of the L300 Delica is not very wide, so I am going to proceed with caution. I have contacted the manufacturer asking for the boxes weight.

sorry not best photo but the best I've got on the laptop. You can just make out the bottom of the red mud guards


----------



## Tookey (Jul 15, 2020)

rear wheel arch shows how some weight already 'hangs over'


----------



## Tookey (Jul 15, 2020)

QFour said:


> What stops the water getting in. There are no seals on the box so water will get in. Roof box from Halfords will have weather seals. How much does the box weigh and how are you going to mount it. How much payload do you have. Have you weighed it with all your stuff in, this includes you and any other passengers + water, fuel and food. What are your axle weight limits.


I am really unsure where the above came from ..........

I asked for some opinions on the price of a box and can't see the relevance of your mass of questions


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 15, 2020)

If you look on the sister site “ motorhome builder “ I  fabricated an aluminium box to cover the rear end of the chassis. The best part of a day was spent. With wages being so high these days the hourly rate can be frightening.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 15, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> If you look on the sister site “ motorhome builder “ I  fabricated an aluminium box to cover the rear end of the chassis. The best part of a day was spent. With wages being so high these days the hourly rate can be frightening.


Nice one   

will have a look


----------



## mfw (Jul 16, 2020)

You can get lockable ally site storage boxes or commercial van tool boxes ( similar to van vault only in ally ) which may be worth considering dependant on size you want


----------



## Tookey (Jul 16, 2020)

QFour said:


> What stops the water getting in. There are no seals on the box so water will get in. Roof box from Halfords will have weather seals. How much does the box weigh and how are you going to mount it. How much payload do you have. Have you weighed it with all your stuff in, this includes you and any other passengers + water, fuel and food. What are your axle weight limits.


When I looked at those Halford roof boxes one of my initial thoughts was any thief would look at it and think 'easy', even if wrong they will damage it. Whereas the box says 'you will have to do some work to get in here'

The contents would not be valuable but important, the spare fan belt being a good example


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 16, 2020)

Have a look on here.... 
A decent range of well priced commercial storage boxes. 





__





						Truckware
					

This web site is owned and operated by Truckware who are completely dedicated to your total satisfaction. If you have any suggestions or comments or if you need to contact us, please email us using the link on the store page or use the details below.<br /><br />Our Contact details:<br...




					www.truckware.co.uk


----------



## QFour (Jul 16, 2020)

Tookey said:


> I am really unsure where the above came from ..........
> 
> I asked for some opinions on the price of a box and can't see the relevance of your mass of questions



Sorry. Price looks Ok for what you get. Happy Camping


----------



## peter palance (Jul 16, 2020)

witzend said:


> Your price compares with the fiber glass ones on ebay. Getting one made will it be weather proof. How about keeping your eyes open for a s/h one


p.s. i am looking for one, in plasteek, ok.pj. to go on my bike rack, thanks.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 16, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Better to have a underslung alloy box out of sight.


how much, for one ,thanks , ok pj. hope your ok,


----------



## Tookey (Jul 16, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> If you look on the sister site “ motorhome builder “ I  fabricated an aluminium box to cover the rear end of the chassis. The best part of a day was spent. With wages being so high these days the hourly rate can be frightening.


Struggling to find the thread, what was the thread title (if you remember) please


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 16, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Struggling to find the thread, what was the thread title (if you remember) please








						Violating a Princess!
					

but I wasnt convinced about the guys technical abilities!  No hope for me then :(




					motorhomebuilder.com


----------



## mfw (Jul 16, 2020)

peter palance said:


> p.s. i am looking for one, in plasteek, ok.pj. to go on my bike rack, thanks.


Try looking at garden storage boxes they will do what you want in plastic and cheap compared to vehicle specific styles or spend £250 on used fiamma ultrabox


----------



## Scotia (Jul 16, 2020)

Buy it thats a reasonable price , i have not purchased chequered plate in a long time ( which is measured above base, not the thichnes of the sheet)  but you would need a 1250 x 2500 sheet then two stainless paddle locks £36 a couple of gas struts (tail gate for a car) £17 piano hinge £30 ? a half days labour mark out, cut, fold ,weld then assemble . I wouldn't be giving you any change from the £325 . ( i have a fabrication shop)


----------



## Scotia (Jul 17, 2020)

runnach said:


> Nawe Sam, you have a brewery!!


Thats my distraction/hobby/addiction.


----------



## dhall26 (Jul 19, 2020)

If you compare it with similar products sold by bunnings.com.au in Australia where these boxes are far more common you will see that it is quite a fair price. Currently 1.8 AUD = £1


----------



## dhall26 (Jul 19, 2020)

QFour said:


> What stops the water getting in. There are no seals on the box so water will get in. Roof box from Halfords will have weather seals. How much does the box weigh and how are you going to mount it. How much payload do you have. Have you weighed it with all your stuff in, this includes you and any other passengers + water, fuel and food. What are your axle weight limits.


If you read the spec it has water tight seals


----------



## ricc (Jul 19, 2020)

all the plastic roof boxes ive seen , from halfords to thule rely on the lid overlapping the base, no actual water seal..... premium brand thule just appear to be a rebadged halfords budget box. same with roof bars.


----------



## colinm (Jul 19, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Thanks for taking interest with regards to CoG, I am completely unsure how you arrived at those figures but they are reassuring, but it is already a tippy/top heavy camper. The track width of the L300 Delica is not very wide, so I am going to proceed with caution. I have contacted the manufacturer asking for the boxes weight.
> 
> sorry not best photo but the best I've got on the laptop. You can just make out the bottom of the red mud guards



Have you ever had your van weighed? These vans are very prone to overloading.


----------



## Brian the snail (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi, if it is of any help I bought a box from these guys to hang on a Bak rac towbar carrier and the quality is great as was the service, in my opinion and not being able to fabricate such an item myself I think my box was very good value.

Clive


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 19, 2020)

I thought these were good value at £110 +vat with gas struts.





__





						Truckware
					

This web site is owned and operated by Truckware who are completely dedicated to your total satisfaction. If you have any suggestions or comments or if you need to contact us, please email us using the link on the store page or use the details below.<br /><br />Our Contact details:<br...




					www.truckware.co.uk
				











Designed for use on wagons so should be tough


----------



## Tookey (Jul 19, 2020)

colinmd said:


> Have you ever had your van weighed? These vans are very prone to overloading.


Payload is is 330K, the 3 of us approx 160K, plus 50L of water leaves 100-110 k to play with but want to travel sub 350 so weight is being considered with every purchase as the PV panel is not on yet. Luxuries will stay at home, with a 3.5 GVW there will be compromises and I am aware of that. There are certain tools/spares that I have to carry, boy better get use to playing with sticks


----------



## Tookey (Jul 19, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> I thought these were good value at £110 +vat with gas struts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, that is far better budget wise, looks stronger than a Halfords and I suspect I can make it secure quite easily if the lock is a bit naff.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 19, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Thank you so much, that is far better budget wise, looks stronger than a Halfords and I suspect I can make it secure quite easily if the lock is a bit naff.



They do ally and stainless ones... More expensive obviously. 

I had no intentions of putting anything valuable in there as whatever the box is made out of... Someone will no doubt have a crack at it. 

Just parking chocks/hosepipe etc bulky low value stuff that takes up room inside.


----------



## Stevie 25 (Jul 19, 2020)

Sorry you asked now
Just get it if it’s what you want


----------



## colinm (Jul 19, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Payload is is 330K, the 3 of us approx 160K, plus 50L of water leaves 100-110 k to play with but want to travel sub 350 so weight is being considered with every purchase as the PV panel is not on yet. Luxuries will stay at home, with a 3.5 GVW there will be compromises and I am aware of that. There are certain tools/spares that I have to carry, boy better get use to playing with sticks


I've not seen any of these that have a GVW of 3.5t, but that aside the usual thing is they overload the rear axle.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 19, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I've not seen any of these that have a GVW of 3.5t, but that aside the usual thing is they overload the rear axle.


I have taken that on board and will check. Ty


----------



## Tookey (Jul 19, 2020)

Stevie 25 said:


> Sorry you asked now
> Just get it if it’s what you want


Not sorry at all, really pleased I did. Sound opinions and good advice and can make a more educated purchase. I know the box is reasonably priced and have been recommended a box that is much cheaper but may still be fit for purpose, whats to be sorry about


----------



## Tookey (Jul 19, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I've not seen any of these that have a GVW of 3.5t, but that aside the usual thing is they overload the rear axle.


You were right, I was getting mixed up. Below is the Delica L300 specs, not for the camper version but I believe the chassis is the same.

*Weight*
Empty 1690 – 1720 kg (depending on options)
Max. 2505 kg
Max. load front axle 1300 kg
Max. load rear axle 1450 kg
Max. weight trailer (with brakes) 2000 kg
Max. weight trailer (without brakes) 600 kg
Max. load tow bar 75 kg
Max. load roof 150 kg

I can find the plate that has chassis number and model but it doesn't have the axle weights


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 19, 2020)

i have a large aluminium box on the back of mine i cut it down but still much larger than i intended was very worried that the tail would wag but in fact have found it actually rides better , even in aluminium it took a lot of my payload and i am in the process of increasing weight


----------



## colinm (Jul 19, 2020)

Tookey said:


> You were right, I was getting mixed up. Below is the Delica L300 specs, not for the camper version but I believe the chassis is the same.
> 
> *Weight*
> Empty 1690 – 1720 kg (depending on options)
> ...


I would suggest before you start adding any extra's you visit a weighbridge to find the actual weights on the axles, the usual advice is to do this fully loaded. Remember although it is very unlikely you will get stopped and weighed, but if you are you won't be allowed to proceed overloaded, it's all very well dumping the water, but after that it's your possessions which will have to be removed. 
BTW, don't ever believe any book or sellers figures on payload.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 19, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I would suggest before you start adding any extra's you visit a weighbridge to find the actual weights on the axles, the usual advice is to do this fully loaded. Remember although it is very unlikely you will get stopped and weighed, but if you are you won't be allowed to proceed overloaded, it's all very well dumping the water, but after that it's your possessions which will have to be removed.
> BTW, don't ever believe any book or sellers figures on payload.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Sid (Jul 28, 2020)

IMO that's a good price if its 3mm chequer plate that's close on £180, it is weather sealed, says so in the blurb. I think the weight could be an issue, the sheet is around 28kg. Unless you know your van weight I would get it weighed b4 committing.


----------



## 1 Cup (Jul 28, 2020)

With bambi I found a empty salt box on the road, im very lucky like that! But it took all my kite gear to weston sm
The first summer. But it did wag. But it kept the sand out of van.


----------

